# Texas Wife Cheated



## osavo (Oct 17, 2010)

As Texas family law goes, if she cheated (and he did not) has she lost her upper hand in divorce proceedings, or does the state still favor the woman, the mother? (Salaries are currently about equal, kids, house, normal stuff.)

I will be seeing a lawyer, but can't get an appointment before next week!

If you've seen my other posts, you'll note that I'm *strongly* in favor of working things out and rebuilding our marriage. However, it dawned on my that she might not feel the same.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

What exactly are you referring to? Custody? I don't think (and I could be wrong), that custody is based on whether the spouse had an affair. Cheating on your spouse and raising your children are two separate things. In terms of alimony, it *could* make a difference there, I suppose.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I did see your other thread. You are doing the right thing by consulting an attorney. Then you will know where you stand--hopefully before you confront her. Here in my state a spouse can cheat with absolutely no consequences. But, each state is different.


----------



## osavo (Oct 17, 2010)

I see your point... if infidelity = bad wife, it does not follow that infidelity = bad mother. It just makes me sick that she could go do this, and then take my kids and my earnings for her 'consequences'?



It would seem I'm entering a new phase of this process.


----------

